# Paw paw tree



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

This Fall I was hiking trails around El Dorado Lake and ran into a prominent stand of Paw Paw trees. They were impressive to me right off. They harbored very straight limbs and bared lots of fruit. I really wanted to harvest one or two limbs or future sticks but hesitated only because I was on government land. I did not want to be caught with destroying state property. The Park Ranger in this area is 6'8 and 340 lbs! Needless to say no one challenges him.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

With those sapsucker holes in the bark in the first pic, there could be some interesting figure in the grain. I turned a vase with marks like that from a piece of mountain ash once. Real pretty piece.


----------

